# Leaves turning yellow



## Hugorchids (Jul 4, 2019)

I have a sanderianum hybrid and noticed some of the leaves turning yellow and translucent. I thought it was due to some high heat damage and had since moved the plant into a cooler/shadier spot. It has since continued to turn yellow and I decided to cut them off. Is this a bacterial/fungal issue? Snapped some pictures tonight, hope someone can give some insight.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 4, 2019)

When did you last repot?


----------



## Hugorchids (Jul 5, 2019)

Good question! I didn't see a date on the tag so it must been at least 3 years. I planned to repot as soon as the blooms are done.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 8, 2019)

that look ominous! Check the roots and remove anything dead or dying.


----------

